# American Woman replica



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

paints finally halfway done! armando kidnapped AZ BUGGZ ( the pinstripper)
for 2 weeks . it will go to him (AZ BUGGZ) for fine line and stripping then back to painter for clear. will start on interior this week. you will not see this car again until it is complete. also the car is almost identical except hood some silver missing.
you will see when you compare pics. sorry theres a few blurry ones.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship: sweeeeet :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THATS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow--beautiful bro.


I sent you an email a week ago did you receive it? about your glasshouse build, and your impy?

your like me, take a lot of pics, thats great, id love to see some outdoor shots of this thing, and the interior in american woman is realllllly clean, cant wait to see that too


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice work......... :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

arnt the first 4 outdoor :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NO SHIT DUH :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah true they are outdoor, talkin outta my ass I guess----but its all gravy


I cant believe how exact that is bro, I love it and cant wait to see it finished....reallllllly clean build !!! the interior with the custom dash/ etc should be sick!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

you should see next Lifestyle replica, 66 panty raid, gonna be really cleeeeean!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 02:18 PM~7109777
> *you should see next Lifestyle replica, 66 panty raid, gonna be really cleeeeean!
> *



Man, thats my favorite lowrider


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD BRO...DID U PAINT IT?


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

nope paint Sisco Kid, graphics, fine line AZ BUGGZ.
the rest me.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 05:05 PM~7110185
> *nope paint Sisco Kid, graphics, fine line AZ BUGGZ.
> the rest me.
> *


DAM SISCO STILL GETIING DOWN!...U NEED TO TELL HIM ABOUT THIS SITE


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

he knows. he'll bust out soon.
one of if not the best modeler.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 05:12 PM~7110231
> *he knows. he'll bust out soon.
> one of if not the best modeler.
> *



YEAH HOMIE HAS SKILLS...ONE OF THE BIG DOGGS!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 28 2007, 03:14 PM~7110243
> *YEAH HOMIE HAS SKILLS...ONE OF THE BIG DOGGS!
> *


IS THIS SISCO ONTARIO OR MONTCLAIR SOME WHERE AROUND THERE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 02:03 PM~7109643
> *paints finally halfway done! armando kidnapped AZ BUGGZ ( the pinstripper)
> for 2 weeks . it will go to him (AZ BUGGZ) for fine line and stripping then back to painter for clear. will start on interior this week. you will not see this car again until it is complete. also the car is almost identical except hood some silver missing.
> you will see when you compare pics. sorry theres a few blurry ones.
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Al that shit is lookin good and Mr Kid still gets down as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks bro.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

have you already started in on the interior?


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

no. this week i will. i own 3 stores and manage 30 people so i can get to
i after hours. sometimes too tired. it is a good stress relief when i do build.
i remember waaaaay back, before school build, after school build,
weekends build, before shows build. im sure some of us wish we still had it that easy. cherish your time and your builds!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 holy shit Al that is badd asss bro. Keep up the good work


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

THANKS KING!!!! VIVA LIFESTYLE!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 05:16 PM~7110666
> *THANKS KING!!!! VIVA LIFESTYLE!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

wow


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NOT BADD LOOKS ALMOST ALIKE...
THE REAL CARvvvvvvv









THE MODELvvvvvvv


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

when do i get into lifestyle rod????????????..lol j/k. i'm a lifer!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

like the comparison KING thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 05:41 PM~7110931
> *like the comparison KING thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8albert8 (Jan 13, 2007)

dam thats some nice work


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Insane paint work. Keep us posted.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that is sweeeeeet!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 03:03 PM~7109643
> *paints finally halfway done! armando kidnapped AZ BUGGZ ( the pinstripper)
> for 2 weeks . it will go to him (AZ BUGGZ) for fine line and stripping then back to painter for clear. will start on interior this week. you will not see this car again until it is complete. also the car is almost identical except hood some silver missing.
> you will see when you compare pics. sorry theres a few blurry ones.
> ...


* WOMAN</span>* IS READY FOR STRIPPING

I SAW BUGGZ FROM ARIZONA AT THE POMONA SHOW TODAY WITH GARY, ALEX AND DANNY D

LIKE I ALWAYS SAY <span style=\'color:red\'>KEEP MODEL CARS NUMBER ONE HOBBY


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 

AWSOME PAINT


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats lookin real good


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice paint work homie


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

OFF THE HOOK!!!!!! HOLY SHIT DUDE!!!!


AWSOME PAINT WORK BRO!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn :0 

off the hook man i cant wait to see the rest :thumbsup: and panty raid


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for all the compliments, ill do the real car justice.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 29 2007, 05:53 PM~7121225
> *thanks for all the compliments, ill do the real car justice.
> *


We know you will 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

this is the best paint i've seen thus far!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

that paint is killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

there are not many words for such great paint work. SICK! i am looking forward to seeing this come along :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOUR PAINTER GETS DOWN BOI!!!!!!! TIGHT!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy crap, that is badass!!!!!

Keep it up!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang! I like tha paint job it looks like the real car!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

WOW, WORDS CANT EVEN DESCRIBE HOW BADASS THAT TURNED OUT.


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU DO DANNYS 66 NEXT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 30 2007, 02:19 AM~7120844
> *:0 damn  :0
> 
> off the hook man i cant wait to see the rest  :thumbsup:  and panty raid
> *


Panty Raid too?! Damn, that's my fav. '66 and one of my fav. Lifestyle cars too :cheesy:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

started the interior, SON OF A BITCH!!! the most simple looking ones are always the hardest!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Feb 11 2007, 06:00 PM~7234024
> *started the interior, SON OF A BITCH!!! the most simple looking ones are always the hardest!!!
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM...THE PAINT CAME OUT SICK AL. KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB. AND ONE DAY YOU CAN MAKE IT INTO LOS GOMIE'S C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

IM TRYING BROTHER! JUST SLICED THE FUCK OUT OF MY 
POINTING FINGER. MOST IMPORTANT FINGER!
the one for my nose.
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Feb 11 2007, 06:11 PM~7234087
> *IM TRYING BROTHER! JUST SLICED THE FUCK OUT OF MY
> POINTING FINGER. MOST IMPORTANT FINGER!
> the one for my nose.
> ...


ZAP-A-GAP AND KICKER WORK'S GOOD FOR THAT. TRUST ME


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2007, 06:16 PM~7234112
> *ZAP-A-GAP AND KICKER WORK'S GOOD FOR THAT. TRUST ME
> *


For his finger, or his nose?? :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

CLASSIC :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOTH.. :around:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

ive used glue many times for cuts

PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

ZAP WORKED!
sorry no progress pics.
im an internet moron, havent learned to post
pics yet.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

how did you post the other ones? :twak: 
just use photobucket its free
click browse and select what pic you want off your compter
click upload
after pics are uploaded right click the img code and copy
then paste it to your post :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship: NICE. LOOKS LIKE THE REAL THING. I SLICED MY THUMB OPEN ONCE I JUST PUT MY THUMB IN MY MOUTH AND WENT TO THE BATHROOM TO GET SOME GAUSE AND SOME TAPE :biggrin: . I FIRST TRIED A BAND AID AND THAT GOT BLOOB SOAKED QUICK


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

my bro in law posts for me. and im too fucking lazy to learn.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Feb 12 2007, 04:57 PM~7241608
> *my bro in law posts for me. and im too fucking lazy to learn.
> *


E-MAILED THEM ME :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

you mean EMAIL YOU THEM!? :biggrin: 
come on GOMIE, INGLES!
!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Any update pics!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

nope sorry brother, went to hobby lobby today to get my interior
parts, i am working on it right now as i type. taking a break.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

snap some pics bro, email em to one of us and we will post em up for you!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

whats e-mail? kidding.
will have done by this weekend.
interior at least.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 
+1


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT!!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
whats up ZACH!
its funny you bumped this i sopke with az buggz today, we are almost
there.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@May 23 2007, 07:21 PM~7966403
> *:thumbsup:
> whats up ZACH!
> its funny you bumped this i sopke with az buggz today, we are almost
> ...



Nothin Much bro wheres my lifestyle shirt at? LOL! jk 

Nice Cant Wait To See It All Striped Up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

the way your going you'll make it .


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

that bitch is badazz..... hella clean........ i was like :0 ..... most def gon' be a killer lil ride


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

speechless......


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@May 23 2007, 07:31 PM~7966463
> *the way your going you'll make it .
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

That paint is definitely a killin' deadringer of the 1:1 dude! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:0 WOW THATS HOT!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
WAS UP AL???


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

waiting for buggs to get me my MODEL BACK!!!
i wish i was a good painter like Mando!
see you at picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

mad props on that paint job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2007, 08:16 PM~7234112
> *ZAP-A-GAP AND KICKER WORK'S GOOD FOR THAT. TRUST ME
> *


 Hey Biggs...the kicker heats it up pretty hot homie. I never use the kicker. I fly 1/4 scale RC airplanes and have had several prop accidents that required the old CA trick to prevent a trip to the ER. Hell when I had my neck surgery they closed the dam thing with Super Glue. Slit was 6 inches and it's almost no scar at all.
No Stiches or staples anymore. I guess they use it for everything now days.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 dam bro! that is the shiznet!! love the way it's coming out!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2007, 03:03 PM~7109643
> *paints finally halfway done! armando kidnapped AZ BUGGZ ( the pinstripper)
> for 2 weeks . it will go to him (AZ BUGGZ) for fine line and stripping then back to painter for clear. will start on interior this week. you will not see this car again until it is complete. also the car is almost identical except hood some silver missing.
> you will see when you compare pics. sorry theres a few blurry ones.
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 i member this from wayyyyyyyy back this fucker was badass fuck did he ever finish it or store it what happened to it :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

[/quote]
:0


----------

